

Transcript of Police interview of journalist over Facebook Security flaw - onthedole
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/journalists-facebook-arrest-transcript-of-police-interview-20110518-1esrr.html

======
plasma
Strange a journalist handed over that information, they pretty much got him to
reveal he had some evidence so they could seize it.

